# Crypt Pink Flamingo is still chugging along



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Still growing strong, initial old growth with some green tinge, new growth is nice and pink. I topped some stems that were blocking light to the crypts, and the Pink became stronger and growth sped up.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

jealous!


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Amazing! This plant is on my short list when the new 10g gets set up. Simply beautiful, great job man!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Between hair algae and a bristle-nose pleco, my Flamingo plants are not doing so well. 
This tank is a mess.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Between hair algae and a bristle-nose pleco, my Flamingo plants are not doing so well.
> 
> This tank is a mess.




They’re still beautiful, though. I had to remove my albino BN because he was absolutely destroying some plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> They’re still beautiful, though. I had to remove my albino BN because he was absolutely destroying some plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you :smile2:The guy is such an expert at hiding. But, I will get him out sooner or later.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Thank you :smile2:The guy is such an expert at hiding. But, I will get him out sooner or later.




The way I caught him was by lifting up a piece of wood he was latched on to and net him off of it. It stirred up some stuff but it was impossible to catch him otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

kaldurak said:


> I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*drool*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

kaldurak said:


> I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Extraordinary!


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

kaldurak said:


> I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know how much PAR they’re getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Watching your journal with the pink crypts inspired me to get some and give it a try. I hope they do atleast half as good as yours. Keeping them alive for me is the first step.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

kaldurak said:


> I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.


Well you are a better man than I.

I had a very small single plant. Never did anything, and now I can't even find it.

Another swing and miss.

Whatever you are providing, it really seems to like it. Beautiful plant.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Greggz said:


> Well you are a better man than I.
> 
> I had a very small single plant. Never did anything, and now I can't even find it.
> 
> ...


I still have 3 barely hanging on (started with over a dozen). They put out a new leaf about as fast an old one melts away. Still tiny, golf ball size. 

I dont think it likes high dosing. These were straight up dying before I reduced P and micros recently. Now at least there's signs of life

@kaldurak what is your dosing routine?


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

burr740 said:


> Greggz said:
> 
> 
> > Well you are a better man than I.
> ...


20 gallon long with a lot of sand and plant and a canister...so, 18/19 gallons?
1/4 to 1/8 tsp kno3 MWF
1/16 TSP KH2PO4 MWF
1/16 TSP K2SO4 MWF

1/16 TSP CSM+B TThS

2ml seachem iron daily

1 tsp equilibrium on wc day
1/16th tsp Epsom salt TTh


My water report is somewhere in my journal. Despite tap water of around 7 and 7 gh and kh when I test it, plants like s repens get gnarly chlorosis unless I add magnesium.

I need to buy a scale and start making liquid solutions and use the spreadsheet for better tracking 😞


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

varanidguy said:


> kaldurak said:
> 
> 
> > I'll update my journal later, but the way the crypt flamingo looks under the flora sun t5ho bulb is crazy.
> ...



Not a clue. I need to source a par meter that I can rent in the portland/Seattle area. Preferably Portland.


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

KZB said:


> Watching your journal with the pink crypts inspired me to get some and give it a try. I hope they do atleast half as good as yours. Keeping them alive for me is the first step.


Thank you! I hope they do well for you! I have mild collectoritus, so I am always adding a new plant here and there and seeing what works, I have been VERY pleased with this guy. The brown and the Pink are the first two crypts I've ever bought and tried out, and I am not disappointed.


----------

